# shaving hair on goldens



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

YES. Someone else can explain it better, but they will be "hotter" shaved.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Shave? Like: taking all the hair off...? I would think they can really get a sunburn. Seems very dangerous to me. Goldens need their coats, in warm or cold weather.


----------



## jimmoore (Apr 20, 2011)

no I meant a close cut


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The heavy coat actually protects them from the heat, so unless you are in a very hot climate just brush to get rid of the undercoat. Goldens do better indoors when the weather is very hot.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Shaving is generally considered a no-no, as a Golden's coat is designed to help keep them warm in winter and cool in summer, however; in Goldens that are prone to hot spots and swim frequently (as is the case with my two), it is sometimes advised to keep their coats shorter so that they dry more quickly and developing hot spots can be spotted and treated quickly.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Dexell1827 said:


> in Goldens that are prone to hot spots and swim frequently (as is the case with my two), it is sometimes advised to keep their coats shorter so that they dry more quickly and developing hot spots can be spotted and treated quickly.



Yeah, I was going to say that my vet tells us to shave Maggie's belly every spring (just her chest and belly) to prevent hot spots.


----------



## 2-T's (Apr 20, 2011)

I asked my Groomer about shaving my Toby. She told me the same thing, grooming more often in summer making sure that the undercoat is as thin as possible! She said she did not rec. Shaving him! Toby prefers to be inside anyway! He scratches and cries at my door at night in the summer to be in the a/c cool room!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever you end up doing, never mention the word "shaved" to the groomer or you are in for one heck of a surprise. Plenty of horror stories about that here. I have never done a summer or puppy cut on any of mine. I just keep them well brushed and make the feet pretty, I like 'em fluffy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Whatever you end up doing, never mention the word "shaved" to the groomer or you are in for one heck of a surprise. Plenty of horror stories about that here. I have never done a summer or puppy cut on any of mine. I just keep them well brushed and make the feet pretty, I like 'em fluffy


I was thinking about this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/81392-dodgy-haircut-im-so-upset.html...

I think there are GRF people who trim their dogs coats - they call it a puppy coat? It looks like they take off all the feathering on the belly and mane area? I wouldn't do it, but I like my long haired dogs. I find their light shiny coats catch and reflect the hot summer sun and make them too hot - that wouldn't be any different if I trimmed the coats off. 

I'm still puzzling after visiting the vet recently with Jacks and talking to somebody who got a long haired chihuahua and had the coat shaved off. I wanted to ask why she didn't just get a regular chi with a smooth coat.


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

My neighbor gets his Golden shaved every summer and the poor thing gets so embarrassed and depressed that it brakes our hearts watching her loose her spark. She doesnt want to go outside and tries to hide all summer. Once she grows her fur back she gets back to being her wonderful self.
Of course he is your dog, so you can do as you please, but please think about how you'd feel if someone gives you a make over you didnt ask for. Sorry if I overstepped any boundaries, its just that I cant stand seeing a sad Golden. Its just not natural.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

There is evidence from animal welfare researchers that shaving a dog can be quite detrimental to them behaviorally/emotionally.


----------



## epollum (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! I'm so glad that I read this thread.... my family has always feared Bart being too hot in the summer and have not neccessarily shaved him all the way, but have always trimmed his coat short. We won't anymore!!! 

I do have a question though.. is it still good to trim his coat a little shorter in the summer or not at all?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway where I take my goldens swimming and to play on the small beach we have. 

My girl has a very thick heavy coat-I give her a puppy cut during the summer months, take all the feathering off, trim up her tail and use thinining shears where her hair is thickest and also rake her frequently. 

As some of the other members have said, it is not recommended that you shave your goldens down-their coats are protective coats against the heat and cold. They can also get sunburned if they are shaven.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

as everyone has said, you shouldn't shave a golden. they have that beautiful fur coat because they were meant to have it.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a friend who has a golden and he found this Oster rake/trimmer (one exactly like I found last summer). It has razor blades in the "crook" of the thing. When I realized what it was actually doing to Cole's coat - that it was thinning and trimming him, I quit using it.

This fella, however, does it on purpose and the poor little golden is now devoid of any beautiful golden coat. Those things should be outlawed! Her coat is coarse and very thin and short. She doesn't even look healthy.

This summer we're only using the rake. And, boy is he shedding! Incidently, Coley had his year check up yesterday and we talked about hot spots as his coat is so much thicker and has so much more undercoat than Duke did that I'm a little concerned for the hot spots. We want to allow him to swim but am concerned. I voiced my concerns yesterday and she said that she's found that yes, wet attributes to them, but in her experience the higher the protein in the diet the more apt they are to have hot spots.

I don't want to hijack, but thought that very interesting.


----------

